# Oh Pleeeeeease....Essex Wives



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Dear god don't EVER put me in the bracket with those women!

i just cannot believe they can sit and talk such superficial fodder and not actually hear/take on board some of the things they are saying ??? Instead they seem to think that others will sit in envy 

i would dearly love them to realise how important having Versace bathrooms, i want i want attitudes and manicured nails gets them when they have to deal/cope with what some people get thrown at them in this life.(and yes it does come to us all....eventually. I have seen it)

You only have to look in the press this week with Anastasia and her breast Cancer diagnosis at 29 to realise there IS a bit more to life than a handbag and matching passport holder by Louis vitong (can't even bloody spell it let alone carry one....not that i'd want to anyway...i'd want one with MY name on it!!)

Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying we should be morbid and wear Primark clothes, but just actually remember to take a step back and look at the bigger picture called life! ie fresh air, blue skies, the changing seasons that we are allowed to see (that others won't get to see!)laughing, space, human beings ie true friends and anything else that fundamentaly we cannot do without nor put a price on.

Instead of being soooo fixated on themselves, perhaps they would find a deeper level of fulfilment if they tried to help others in life (Altruistically though, and not for financial reward)

yes it is nice to have nice things (says she who is just over 5wks away from collecting a twinkly new TT) but those things can only enhance a nice life.....not create it!

There! thats got that out then!

Perfect NickyB

PS.Its the blokes i feel for! it seems they knock their Testicles off just to feed these "precious" creatures.. God, no wonder he worked in Kuwait! bet it was still close enough to hear the "ching" from her spending his credit card!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nicky...nice to see that you are the exception to this!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i only watch for the fit women,but they were all mingers this week :-X ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> i only watch for the fit women,but they were all mingers this week :-X ;D


Ditto


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've only watched the first 10 mins or so of each program - arrrgghh - switched it over - but I totally agree with what you are saying NickyB. There is more to life than material possesions Â 



> PS.Its the blokes i feel for! it seems they knock their Testicles off just to feed these "precious" creatures.. Â God, no wonder he worked in Kuwait! bet it was still close enough to hear the "ching" from her spending his credit card!


Did you see the 'no going back' program last night? It's about people who have given up their jobs in the UK and moved abroad to start up new businesses and change their lifestyle. Last night a couple started up a Ski Chalet business - what hard work it was, they *both* worked non-stop, but as in other programs in the series, overall it worked out a big success, I'd say.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

> Did you see the 'no going back' program last night? It's about people who have given up their jobs in the UK and moved abroad to start up new businesses and change their lifestyle. Last night a couple started up a Ski Chalet business - what hard work it was, they *both* Â worked non-stop, but as in other programs in the series, overall it worked out a big success, I'd say.


I've always wondered how much these people really look into things tho, before they drop everything and move tho !! Mad !!
They were making a good go of it, but I dont reckon they'll get much skiing ! or life for that matter !!

No point in earning money if you never get a moment to spend/enjoy it is there !! :O


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Absolutely! Once all the chalet renovations were completed, they went straight into cooking and cleaning for 14 people, I don't think they were on their ski's once in 14 weeks! I would have employed a chef, and a cleaner, at the least. But that still leaves 38 weeks of the year left to do .... whatever you want. Say they made Â£10k in 14 weeks, not a bad turnover? But look at the scenery where they were living, it was beautiful, a far cry from working as a supermarket manager and spending 3 hours + stuck in your car on the M25 in traffic jams each day.

I think their expectations were a little optimistic though, you shouldn't expect that a business will be 100% up and running smoothly in such a short space of time. Hopefully it's set them up well for the future, I'm considering doing something similar myself


----------



## mst (Aug 8, 2002)

Absolutely agree. See my thread on 'people who are not happy with their lot'.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

What got on my tits was the women who was 'self employed, running my own business'

Only later on do we find out it was her mum's business and she'd only been back from Marbella for 6 months.

The whole concept of 'self made' is fucking alien to her - bitch.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

(Thorney) oh yes that made me laugh "my own business" .....no dear! it's mummys remember! (such a "little" over sight eh!) never mind, if the glory of that gets you going.... ???

i thought she was a stroppy piece really, don't blame any guy running a mile, unless he wanted to spend his life under her thumb (scary)   

on another frightening subject, did anyone see "wife swap" this week?

NickyB


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

I applause NickyB for her speech on the start of this topic. . I absolutely agree with everything you said. Nice to know someone else is down to earth and not shallow who lives in Essex.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

You know th ebest thing about Essex Wives?

It's on at the same time as Sex In The City, so you have agreat excuse not to watch those pretentious glammour pusses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah!! Wife swap is excellent! its a really good laugh when u see them slag each each other towards the end of the programme. 
Did anyone see the first episode of wife swap? so so funny! ;D Nothing can beat that for pure reality TV! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

eeeeeeeeeek - How did these women even get to become wives???? Typical got feck all else to do but shop and make your house look fecking tacky. Why do peeps with some money think they have taste just cos they can buy expensive items. Most of their homes are frigging awfull - that new home clone scenario.
Scary.................Scary..............Scary......


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I think every1 has a bit of Essex in them ....even if they don't live there [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

mmmm... I wonder if they will do a series on 'Yorkshire wives' that would be interesting I bet they would have wippets lol and pints in their hands and be real masculine unlike the femine Essex tart! .

Infact in my experience they have more Essex in them and they are a decade behind!... So basically they still have stilletoes which are white and RR skirts not forgetting the boy racer XR3i *YUK*! ;D.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

BUT as they only person on the forum to have met Nicky so far, I have to say she could have starred in the series!! 

[smiley=jester.gif]

running away very quickly........


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

;D  :  ;D ;D  :  ;D 
Oh Scotty you GIT!

and heres me thinking wot a nice bloke you were!

i know you are only envious of my Orion....i could hardly tear you away from it on Thursday! i did say i would let you have at a reasonable price  and since doing that stuff on your VAG thingy on it,i get 0-60 in 59mins now! cheers pal! every little helps. 8)

Perhaps if i promise to wear a longer skirt next time  perhaps that will help me drop the Essex bird feel. :-*

NickyB


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh bugger , missed an opportunity to meet Nicky , damn, oh well next weekend then


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh yes TTotal...you will be there on Saturday TOO!.....i might be a bit late.....having the last of my chest hairs lasered off ;D i'm well pleased with the beard removal, they did a good job in getting rid of my 5 oclock shadow ;D

....now.....what did i do with those bicycle clips 

see you there!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Nickerless ,

Yes no doubt I will need to check your credentials ! :-[

See u Saturday


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hello Nicky 

What's your weakness with '70's music? Why is it a weakness?


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

i am stuck in the past matey!!

i still like "dancing queen" and ELO mate [smiley=help.gif]

it is my source of endorphine [smiley=smoking.gif]

But hey...i am multi-skilled....i like some of this "modern stuff" too, its just that the 70's win hands down when i think of what to listen to.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

*LOL* NickyB

Nothing wrong with that. If you are into MP3, and have a MP3 player, ....... I have around 1800 1970's 'share ware'  songs if you are interested, all top 40 hits.

I gave some freebies out at the last London meet


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh Helllloooooooo! (Kenneth Williams-like)



> I have around 1800 1970's 'share ware' songs if you are interested, all top 40 hits.


how can a girl say no when thats on offer :-*

i'd love to hear what you've got! What would you need? shall i send you some blank CD's? or some-tin?

Perhaps i need/could hold a 70's BBQ in the summer? so all the rest of the "dig the beat" [smiley=dude.gif] 70's fans can come out the closet and OD on Chic and 10cc. Could you imagine it! i'd have more TT's on my drive than you could shake a stick at!! COR would'nt THAT p*ss the neighbours off...birds of a feather an all that! Ya don't see many "Ford people carrier" (AKA Dribble bus) owner clubs around do ya ;D

hey would'nt we have fun  need to give that some serious thought...the BBQ that is...NOT the dribble bus club [smiley=rolleyes5.gif].....it could be arranged, have some nice tucker then off for a spin into Saff-End for that ice-cream Abi was on about.

NickyB

(let me know Paul about the CD's)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

A TT BBQ 70's stylee sounds COOL nickyB 8)  Looking forward to taking you up on that offer, at your gaff   ;D

Yes I can do you a freebie MP3 CD - just pick a year, any year 1970 - 1979 and I'll do you a 'years worth' 

It was a good incentive to get people to turn up at the 1st London 'night' meet


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Cor cheers Paul-poooos [smiley=cheers.gif] can i say 1970 then?? Considering it was a VERY good year!! guess who was born [smiley=baby.gif] in April of that year....i beleive Chicory Tip was in the charts that week [smiley=book2.gif]....could'nt find an anorak smilieee!

then, you could bring the other 9 along to my BBQ ;D  ;D

fanks hun! always happy to listen to new old ones!! (hahaha)

NickyB


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Nicky,

Funnily enough, John TTotal also picked 1970 - so you can have a listen to his CD at the Essex meet - provided you make it through the snow that is Â 

I can do you a CD in MP3 format - 82 songs from 1970(will play on your PC but not in the car) or in normal CD format (will play in the car) but you will only get around 15 songs on the CD - 1970 the best of ? John has this CD Â 

BTW - Chicory Tip ( :-[) 'peaked' (if thats the right word) in 1972 with 'Son of my Father', and were last heard of in March 1973 with 'Good Grief Christina'

Webmaster - we definately need a sad anorak / trainspotter smiley on here ;D


----------

